# Stolen PM9 Georgia



## jasonixo (Apr 6, 2010)

I had hoped to get involved in the Kahr board here since I bought my new PM9, but my first post isn't a good one. My PM9 was stolen out of my car this morning in my driveway in Norcross, GA.

Specs:
Silver stainless slide
7rd extended mag w/ pinky rest
8rds of Glaser Powerball
High Noon Holsters Bare Asset IWB holster w/ metal clip
Fobus plastic paddle holster
Factory day sights painted w/ hi-vis orange dot and post
S/N IA5249

Enjoy your Kahrs and keep em close! I miss mine!

-jasonixo


----------



## CSG (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. I hope one of your windows was broken out rather than a door left unlocked. 

Personally, I don't store a weapon in my vehicle . They are either in a locked gun safe or on my person.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

This may seem a silly question, but you have submitted a police report right?


----------



## jasonixo (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes- I filed a police report immediately.


----------



## Natron (Jan 25, 2010)

For this reason I just went and bought a lock box that attatches under my seat by a cable.
It is only used if I am running in somewhere and I cant carry my weapon such as a school or post office.
I never leave my weapon in vehicle overnight.

Good luck in the recovery of your weapon.

Natron


----------



## andyo5 (May 16, 2010)

What a coincidence. You just bought your gun, and your vehicle is broken into. Who else knew that you had bought the gun and were keeping it in your car? 
Or is your vehicle broken into on a regular basis?


----------

